# Hi Ya Newbie From England



## Dawn27 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there everyone.

What a brill site, I'm hooked every spare minute I get to browse I look at all your great photos, comments and recs.

I luv luv luv mac, I want to purchase a couple of palattes for bridal make-up but I am totally over whelmed by all the choices, do any of you guys have any recommendations for which colours I should have to start my collection???

Any advise would be most welcomed and appreciated.

Luv Dawn x


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra Dawn


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 29, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome Dawn! I specialize in bridal makeup (been doing it on & off since '97) and I rely heavily on a great neutral palette: check out this thread for great recs:

http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-top...ml#post1108044

See ya around the forum


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Dawn27 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*

Hi guys
Thanks for your warm welcome.  I'm going to vancouver on thursday, got my mac pro and credit card ready for a massive splurge.  Cant wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dawn x


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Hi Dawn and welcome to Specktra!


----------

